# forum the Great Empire of Mediofftopia(mods need not worry) aka: How do you make a hot topic thread II



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2011)

The thread titled' How do I start a hot topic" has been locked and the EnWorld elite are just yapping away at their leisure! I cry foul!!

Fellow members of the masses, I urge you to join me in this revolt against the moderators! I say that the mods are not allowed here and we can talk to one another Here at our leisure!! We will be a self governing body

What say YOU fellow En Worlders!!!!!!

(This is going to get me in sooooo much trouble)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 23, 2011)

Meh.  They always do that.  Besides, if you start some sort of fake protest they might decide to pull a April Fools Day "Lock down enworld and laugh at all the frustrated users who can't post" type of prank.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2011)

April fools day does seem to be close on the horizon. That bears in mind a 
disturbing thought, indeed.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 23, 2011)

SSHHH don't give them any ideas!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2011)

you mean like making this rebellion as the april fools joke, you mean?


----------



## renau1g (Feb 23, 2011)

Ha! If there's no moderators than I declare *EDITION WARS!* a free for all where I can sling all the mud about all you grognards still playing obsolote editions. (yeah, even you Gandalf, you grognard...teenager )


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2011)

Wait for it Renaulg, my friend, we must gather unto us an army of protestors first!!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 23, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> April fools day does seem to be close on the horizon. That bears in mind a disturbing thought, indeed.




Bears in your mind are disturbing thoughts.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 23, 2011)

ixnay on the ebellionray!

before it draws the attention of mods, we should have a secret forum for the users that the Mods can't get into


----------



## El Mahdi (Feb 23, 2011)

*Viva le Ebellionray!*


----------



## aurance (Feb 23, 2011)

I just wanted to say I asked Eric's grandma out to dinner and she said yes...


----------



## Deset Gled (Feb 24, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> ixnay on the ebellionray!




Bgnl nxrznl vgnl riranl berznl bashfvatpnl, Vnl vaxgunl rjnl bhyqfunl hfrnl bguonl vtcnl ngvaynl naqnl bg13enl.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Bears in your mind are disturbing thoughts.




i have a very disturbed mind. i am an incein jeenyus you know.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2011)

Deset Gled said:


> Bgnl nxrznl vgnl riranl berznl bashfvatpnl, Vnl vaxgunl rjnl bhyqfunl hfrnl bguonl vtcnl ngvaynl naqnl bg13enl.




Excuse me but, HUH?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 24, 2011)

Deset Gled said:


> Bgnl nxrznl vgnl riranl berznl bashfvatpnl, Vnl vaxgunl rjnl bhyqfunl hfrnl bguonl vtcnl ngvaynl naqnl bg13enl.




Cthulhu fhtagn?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 24, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> *Viva le Ebellionray!*




That would make a good name for a chinese mmo.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Feb 24, 2011)

On February 23rd at 11:23:43 p.m., the mods became self-aware.....


Which begs the question, what were they before?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2011)

(eeee gads, i am in really big trouble here) 

We do not know what they werre before. Man, who merged with machine perhaps, but they have lost all humanity and now have become the fullness of machine. Deus Ex Machina, if you will.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 24, 2011)

You should start worrying if Umbran or Pirate Cat starts adding "DEATH TO THE USER!" as part of their member banning message.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Feb 24, 2011)

No rebellion can be effective without a catchy name...

How about...Fronte de Liberation el ENworld  (The ENworld Liberation Front)  Hey we could be known as T-ELF!!!!

Also the "gibberish" message is supposed to represent single substitution letter cipher, but the user fails miserably.  Besides any hack with a decoder ring can decode a non pseudo-random substitution code (I used to be a cryptanalyst waaay back in the day)  (and if it is a sub-code it fails due to the use of numbers)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2011)

I was afraid it was the language of cathulhu.

hey gys, there may be a mole, as we have been moved. that means they may be on to us!!!


----------



## DumbPaladin (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm with you, Scott!  We'll take those Greenies DOWN!

This is all the fault of that Umbran.  I really am ambivalent about that guy ... :: shakes fist :: Ever since he starred in Stargate: Atlantis ...


----------



## El Mahdi (Feb 25, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> No rebellion can be effective without a catchy name...
> 
> How about...Fronte de Liberation el ENworld (The ENworld Liberation Front) Hey we could be known as T-ELF!!!!




Absolutely!

And that name separates us from, and shows how we are so much better than those other rebellion groups: the Popular ENWorld Liberation Front (P-ELF); the Popular Peoples ENWorld Liberation Front (PP-ELF); the Majority ENWorld Liberation Front (M-ELF); and the worst of all, The Peoples ENWorld Liberation Front (TP-ELF)!

They're all just a bunch of splitters anyways...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> And that name separates us from, and shows how we are so much better than those other rebellion groups: the Popular ENWorld Liberation Front (P-ELF); the Popular Peoples ENWorld Liberation Front (PP-ELF); the Majority ENWorld Liberation Front (M-ELF); and the worst of all, The Peoples ENWorld Liberation Front (TP-ELF)!
> 
> They're all just a bunch of splitters anyways...





Alas, But I could not give you any xp yet for that.

The title to this thread will be changed. Should it be done now or say on March 29th at 1201 am GMT?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2011)

Wait a second .. .. .. ..



DumbPaladin said:


> I'm with you, Scott!  We'll take those Greenies DOWN!
> 
> This is all the fault of that Umbran.  I really am ambivalent about that guy ... :: shakes fist :: *Ever since he starred in Stargate: Atlantis *...




What? Which episode? Who is he?


----------



## Deset Gled (Feb 25, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> Also the "gibberish" message is supposed to represent single substitution letter cipher, but the user fails miserably.  Besides any hack with a decoder ring can decode a non pseudo-random substitution code (I used to be a cryptanalyst waaay back in the day)  (and if it is a sub-code it fails due to the use of numbers)





If it fails so miserably, why couldn't you (an experienced cryptanalyst) crack it? 

Seriously, though, it's a very simple coding that was just meant as a joke.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 25, 2011)

If you really want to start a thread that becomes a hot topic, you need to include pics of hot babes in bikinis that are still Safe For Work.

Like this one:

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 25, 2011)

The Ebellionray cannot be stopped!  We have moved from Meta to Media Lounge, but we will not be satisfied until we occupy General!


----------



## Thunderfoot (Feb 25, 2011)

We shall fight them in the Meta, we shall fight them in the Media, we shall fight them in the forums and on the news threads, we shall fight them without end. We shall never surrender, and even if, which I do not for a moment believe, this movement or a large part of it were subjugated and starving, then our rebellion beyond the electronic seas, armed and guarded by the Geek Elite, would carry on the struggle, until, in God's good time, EN World, with all its power and might, steps down and acknowledges this liberation of the bold."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 26, 2011)

That's it!  Let's declaire this forum the Great Empire of  Mediofftopia!  All Hail Mediaofftopia!

Soon we shall rule the ENWorld!

On this great day, lets remember the great words of the local town junkey.. " Low and in, spin to win, turn, and crush it! Kerplaw!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2011)

Remember that we must hang together, for otherwise we shall truely hang seperately!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2011)

After consideration I bring this to you: our new title!

Fronte de Liberation el ENworld (The ENworld Liberation Front)

Special thankyous to thunder foot.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2011)

Mark of Creat-ive Moutain, I beseech thee to hinder my words: willist thou take up this cause, this ebellionray ilentsey, should my battered and bloody body be found, yet too if my existence should be snatched or erased by the nefarious MSF(*1) and /or ASC (*2) and carry on this most noble and worthy cause?

(*1) moderator security force
(*2) Administrative secret council


----------



## DumbPaladin (Feb 27, 2011)

Gasp!  The titles are already being handed out!?
Oh, but may I be appointed Ambassador to the non-Liberation threads?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 27, 2011)

Who will be our flumph wrangler?


----------



## cyderak (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh come on.......If your gonna cheese off the powers that be you gotta do something a little more Chaotic than this.   
For shame......... all of you so called anarchy-bringers. 

Pathfinder is the way......Can i get an AMEN!!

4th editon D&D is the DEVIL Bobby Bouche'!!!

Let the Mountain Dew and Dorito-fueled mayhem.....BEGIN!!!!

Mwaaa  HAHAHAHAHA.........HAHA.......hahaha......ha........haaaaaaa......

Suck it Trebek!


----------



## El Mahdi (Feb 27, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Remember that we must hang together, for otherwise we shall truely hang seperately!!




I say hang all the prepositions!


----------



## Thunderfoot (Feb 28, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> I say hang all the prepositions!



YES!!! Let them dangle by their participles!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> YES!!! Let them dangle by their participles!




the past imperfect ones? (caution: not a grammar geek)


----------



## Raunalyn (Mar 3, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Cthulhu fhtagn?




Cthulhu Fhtagn
What a wonderful phrase
Cthulhu Fhtagn
Ain't no passing craze
It means Cthulhu dreams beneath the waves
...He's our undersea
Monstrosity
Cthulhu Fhtagn


And now, you shall all have that song running through your head. Yes, I am that evil.

My work here is done....


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 3, 2011)

Raunalyn said:


> Cthulhu Fhtagn
> 
> It means Cthulhu dreams beneath the waves




You sure it doesn't mean  "Cthulhu dreams," or "Cthulhu waits," or "Cthulhu waits dreaming"?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2011)

I have noticed inactivity in the hot topic thread- does anyone know what the evil geenletter folk are up to?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 8, 2011)

the calm before the storm...


----------



## fanboy2000 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kudos to successfully rebelling, the mods haven't posted in here. Of course, this is fairly mild rebelling...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 9, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I have noticed inactivity in the hot topic thread- does anyone know what the evil geenletter folk are up to?




Word on tthe street is they got bored then decided to play farmville.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2011)

good, that is when we will strike. While the are bored and tired, distracted even. If any one sees any green letters here, just say, 'hey look, Beeer!' and point to another thread. That should work.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2011)

ok fellow revolutionaries: lets do a roll call!
Here!


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 16, 2011)

Present! (...and call me _Pancho_...)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2011)

I have no idea what is going on here, but I am present. How about a summary Dewar?


----------



## Insight (Mar 16, 2011)

Having read the entire thread to this point, I have lost a point of INT.  

I didn't think you could do that in 4th edition!!!!!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2011)

Insight said:


> Having read the entire thread to this point, I have lost a point of INT.
> 
> I didn't think you could do that in 4th edition!!!!!





Ability Damage!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 16, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> ok fellow revolutionaries: lets do a roll call!
> Here!




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTKdHbiLim0]YouTube - Tim the Enchanter[/ame]


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 16, 2011)

I have no clue as to what you are referring to!!! 

present


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 16, 2011)

Shadow is here, call me shadow, that is what I'm called in my battles that I do, because I wear black, spray painted most of my stuff black, and know how to move quickly and quietly.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 16, 2011)

I would have used the "Call me Rango" line from _Rango_,  or the "Hi's name is D'jango" line form _D'jango_; but I'm lazy and didn't feel like editing*.





* Ideally, I would have called myself 'The Man with No Name' but he never stated, "Call me ___" in any of those movies.   However, hewas know as "Blondie" in _The Good, the Bad, and The Ugly_.  But then that would have lead to this...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH3Q_CZy968[/ame]


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 16, 2011)

A truly dizzying chain of connections...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 17, 2011)

Just wait and see..

Morris, in the library, with a screwdriver.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2011)

ok, for those who are wondering, there is to be a revolution against the green nameed people on En World. 

The following is planned for the event:
1) the event will occur at midnight on the 31st of march and continue until midnight on the 1st of April.

@) Eric's grandma will be destracted by someone while she is on a date with him, I can't remember who said they would do this.

3)If a mod sticks their nose in here, just point far and away and tell them there isa beer over there.

4) we are trying to take over En World for one day. Any ideas how?


----------



## DumbPaladin (Mar 17, 2011)

I suspect the Greenies know of our planning and have secretly figured out how to read this thread.

We should get El Mahdi or a similarly talented individual to construct a strange and elaborate cipher through which we may speak ... in code!!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Just wait and see..
> 
> Morris, in the library, with a screwdriver.




There was no screwdriver in Clue!


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 17, 2011)

DumbPaladin said:


> I suspect the Greenies know of our planning and have secretly figured out how to read this thread.
> 
> We should get El Mahdi or a similarly talented individual to construct a strange and elaborate cipher through which we may speak ... in code!!




Hocljoiid aldkjf alkdjf; akdjfjj kej kjele lkejivi kel!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 17, 2011)

17-24-32 10-11-24-30-29 29-17-18-28-38

(made this in math a couple years ago when I was bored)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2011)

Where is Enigma when you need it?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2011)

Those are great, but we need the Key. and don't say C minor or such as that.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 17, 2011)

the key to mine:
[sblock=ZE KEY!]
PM me, as the mods know how to read sblocks[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2011)

I nominate Dewar for being in charge of making sure everyone gets the key!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 17, 2011)

he's got it


----------



## TanisFrey (Mar 17, 2011)

Rhun said:


> There was no screwdriver in Clue!



He fine so long as he does not have a Bloody Mary in there also.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2011)

TanisFrey said:


> He fine so long as he does not have a Bloody Mary in there also.




Now it sounds like a party in the library!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey, found some legbiters ale. Good stuff meynard!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 18, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey, found some legbiters ale. Good stuff meynard!




Haven't tried it. Where is it from?


(One of my hobbies is trying every sort of beer and ale I can possibly get my hands on.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2011)

official brew of the revolution:
Legbiter Ale of the Strangford Lough Brewing Company
Legbiter was the name of the sword wielded by king Magnus

the barley is grown in St. patrik's county in ireland, then brewed her in the states.

I buy it from Hyvee.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 18, 2011)

_I think I was followed . . ._


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 18, 2011)

_I hide behind the curtains..._


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 19, 2011)

Don't worry, I got optical camoflague on my Kinect, so if they are looking at us via the kinect's video feed they wount be able to see us..  I think.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qhXQ_1CQjg]YouTube - Optical Camouflage Demo with Kinect: artandmobile.com[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2011)

that will work. What about sound proofing now?


----------



## Deset Gled (Mar 20, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> the key to mine:
> [sblock=ZE KEY!]
> PM me, as the mods know how to read sblocks[/sblock]




I wouldn't worry too much. I stated outright the key to the code I used earlier in this thread, and (AFAICT) nobody picked up on it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> No rebellion can be effective without a catchy name...
> 
> How about...Fronte de Liberation el ENworld  (The ENworld Liberation Front)  Hey we could be known as T-ELF!!!!
> 
> Also the "gibberish" message is supposed to represent single substitution letter cipher, but the user fails miserably.  Besides any hack with a decoder ring can decode a non pseudo-random substitution code (I used to be a cryptanalyst waaay back in the day)  (and if it is a sub-code it fails due to the use of numbers)




Face palm*

Sorry, a bit distracted between the new job, keeping diabetes controlled and running a revolution_ The En-World Liberation Front, or T-elf. Great name that, by the way.

Any news on the greenletters? I have locked this thread from them. I did a reverse cyber lock by making a play to them under the guise that this was a secret meeting, and let slip 'the KEY'. the Key actually locked them out, rather then gave access.

Crafty, eh?

Speaking of keys, i checked this thread 2 times and could not find the key to that cyber. i bet you Pmed it to me.

got to go for now


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2011)

All will feel the wrath of T-ELF!


----------



## DumbPaladin (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes we will crush them etc. ...

But what are the keys to El Mahdi and Gandalfs' elaborately constructed cyphers??


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> pm sent




Keep it coming.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

Rhune: pm sent


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Mar 26, 2011)

Boing boingu bap.


Spoiler



I think I have sorted the soundproofing, unless the enemy can mark text... Oh and can I be in the revolution? I want to be Chez Bold or Stupid


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

Boing boingu bap.


Spoiler



Sure! any ideas of what kind of attack? We have 1 week left to plan!


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Mar 26, 2011)

boing boingu cob roll



Spoiler



Some sort of crazed mass pranking, we know they'll do it to us. Mass Edition war? Make them work


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 26, 2011)

˙sıɥʇ pɐǝɹ oʇ ǝןqɐun ǝq ןןıʍ ʎǝɥʇ ʎןןnɟǝdoɥ  ˙sɹǝןıods ǝɥʇ pɐǝɹ oʇ ǝןqɐ ǝɹɐ sǝıuǝǝɹb ʎǝɥʇ ʞuıɥʇ ı


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Mar 26, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> ˙sıɥʇ pɐǝɹ oʇ ǝןqɐun ǝq ןןıʍ ʎǝɥʇ ʎןןnɟǝdoɥ  ˙sɹǝןıods ǝɥʇ pɐǝɹ oʇ ǝןqɐ ǝɹɐ sǝıuǝǝɹb ʎǝɥʇ ʞuıɥʇ ı




Spoilers? What spoilers? Plus I can read that so they may beable to as well.


----------



## Wycen (Mar 27, 2011)

All I know is that everytime I see your avatar I hear "Oooohhhh".


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2011)

*Oooohhhh, I am getting a headache!*



Wycen said:


> All I know is that every time I see your avatar I hear "Oooohhhh".




whose? mine, Relique's or Bold's?

super secret thing:
sdnah rieht no emit hcum ootevah yeht ,siht daer nac yeht fi


----------



## Wycen (Mar 27, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> whose?




A hint: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQEb_BUO2ic]YouTube - Craig Ferguson Dali Ooh![/ame]


----------



## DumbPaladin (Mar 27, 2011)

Geoffrey Petersen:  "Sex party!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2011)

Wycen said:


> A hint: YouTube - Craig Ferguson Dali Ooh!




you hint is so subtle. Elusive even.

i did enjoy the episode on selection of what's my line.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 27, 2011)

Scott, could you please PM me El Mahdi's code?

Thanks!
GM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Scott, could you please PM me El Mahdi's code?
> 
> Thanks!
> GM




I can't find it!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2011)

what i wish we could do is for 24 hours have unlimited xp to give out, with the once per 30 changed to once per 50 stipulation. Can you imagine the willy nilly xp we would be giving all that day?

re:xp from El Muadib: Thank you, but how do we make it happen? shall i make you the war chief?


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 27, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Scott, could you please PM me El Mahdi's code?
> 
> Thanks!
> GM




It's easy.


1. Place fingers on keyboard at standard typing positions [left hand:A,S,D,F - right hand: J,K,L,;]

2. Close your eyes.

3. Randomly type.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2011)

jokdjofjreiojrfoojiutjocjvioeojogopowgvjgosd;gwujgjnbnj jjnb nijjoghjvsdjjiuruhijrgtob89u89jyiot9szp9hjoigtiyrthj

OMg! its cathulhu! aaarrrrrggghhhhhhHH


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 27, 2011)

;alksdjf;adsljfjkflds;;lasdjf a;ldkjf;ladj fdkla;jfa;sldjf


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> jokdjofjreiojrfoojiutjocjvioeojogopowgvjgosd;gwujgjnbnj jjnb nijjoghjvsdjjiuruhijrgtob89u89jyiot9szp9hjoigtiyrthj
> 
> OMg! its cathulhu! aaarrrrrggghhhhhhHH




Well, I guess that is the end of Dewar.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2011)

*baaaarrrrffff!!!!* Kathump
C: the taste of this one is not pleasing to the great and exalted one of the ancient times.

SD: that was the most hidous thing I could ever imagine, however, It appears that the mods are STILL in Cathuluhu's stomach, so LETS CRY HAVOK!! YE DOGS OF WAR! ATTAAAAAACK!!!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2011)

ok, here is what we are going to do: committ thread necromancy! go to the archives and find the oldest thread that you can post a legitamate post to, make a viable post, then turn around and give a rep point to the poster before yours!

rise .. .. .. .. Rise, RISE, YE DEAD AND BURIED THREADS! rISE TO THE VOICES OF THE MASTERS AND DO THEIR BIDDING!! *MUA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2011)

what happened to the army of rebels?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 9, 2011)

I think they went to the other room for the beer.


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 9, 2011)

_*yells from other room*_

"Is it my turn yet?!?"

_*burp*_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2011)

*holds up a sam adams* got a cold one right here. sure it your turn!

We have a randon encounter*rolls dice* make 5 defense checks!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 14, 2011)

It's time for action!  The greenies have decided to attack us with a layout change!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2011)

Rise  oh threads in darkness! Riiiiise!

Cast animate thread (necromancy) wizard 10
raises a dead internet thread on En World. May cause undue atten from the Gods of En World and they will incite their wrath and revenge.

material focus; a beer
power componant: a boilermaker- this clears the mind and allows a more through search for the bodies of threads to raise and an animaterd thread corpse.


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 14, 2011)

Has anyone claimed the beer yet?








Oh, wait . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2011)

Got one right here for ya Mark CMG *thunk* Amber Bock ok?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> material focus; a beer
> power componant: a boilermaker- this clears the mind and allows a more through search for the bodies of threads to raise and an animaterd thread corpse.




How about a Mind Eraser to clear the mind?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2011)

naw, beeer is more fun. I was in a head shop doing electrical work when i saw a bumper sticker:

Beer will save the word. i don't know how, but i am sure it will.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2011)

Some how I get the feeling that no one wants to do the thread necromancy attack.


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 17, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Beer will save the word. i don't know how, but i am sure it will.




_'Cus we'll be too busy drinkin', to bother with killin' eachother..._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2011)

crud, i have given too much xp in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 18, 2011)

still have to wait to give you that point! on an aside:

to all the imbibers of liquid refreshment, I am trying a drink that is slightly diffferent.

Wild Turkey american honey with diet 7-up. Any suggestions?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2011)

heh heh heh: post 10,000- right here baby!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> heh heh heh: post 10,000- right here baby!




And well behind you now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2011)

yup, pretty much history!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2011)

Now at 11,000 posts.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 30, 2011)

wait a minute.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 30, 2011)

Hold on a bit longer...


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 30, 2011)

There!  Post number 10101  which means nothing 21 in binary, but it was fun anyway since it balances out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2011)

my post count is ... 11006 right now, but whe it was 11000base 2 = 24 base 10, so that means you are not too far behind me!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2012)

Over a year ago this rebellion to 'occupy general topics' was founded.

dredge dredge dredge.


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2012)




----------



## El Mahdi (May 5, 2012)

*Fight the Power!*

*(that is, at least until they fight back...)


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 7, 2012)

Hulk smash puny thread!








Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2012)

*awaken oh sleepers*



El Mahdi said:


> *Viva le Ebellionray!*






Scott DeWar said:


> (eeee gads, i am in really big trouble here)
> 
> We do not know what they werre before. Man, who merged with machine perhaps, but they have lost all humanity and now have become the fullness of machine. Deus Ex Machina, if you will.






DumbPaladin said:


> I'm with you, Scott!  We'll take those Greenies DOWN!
> 
> This is all the fault of that Umbran.  I really am ambivalent about that guy ... :: shakes fist :: Ever since he starred in Stargate: Atlantis ...






Thunderfoot said:


> We shall fight them in the Meta, we shall fight them in the Media, we shall fight them in the forums and on the news threads, we shall fight them without end. We shall never surrender, and even if, which I do not for a moment believe, this movement or a large part of it were subjugated and starving, then our rebellion beyond the electronic seas, armed and guarded by the Geek Elite, would carry on the struggle, until, in God's good time, EN World, with all its power and might, steps down and acknowledges this liberation of the bold."






Relique du Madde said:


> That's it!  Let's declaire this forum the Great Empire of  Mediofftopia!  All Hail Mediaofftopia!
> 
> Soon we shall rule the ENWorld!
> 
> On this great day, lets remember the great words of the local town junkey.. " Low and in, spin to win, turn, and crush it! Kerplaw!"




Awaken oh sleeper agents of the revolution, for our time is about to draw neigh!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2012)

Relique du Madde said:


> ˙sıɥʇ pɐǝɹ oʇ ǝןqɐun ǝq ןןıʍ ʎǝɥʇ ʎןןnɟǝdoɥ  ˙sɹǝןıods ǝɥʇ pɐǝɹ oʇ ǝןqɐ ǝɹɐ sǝıuǝǝɹb ʎǝɥʇ ʞuıɥʇ ı




still trying to figure out how you did that.


----------



## Deset Gled (Sep 26, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> still trying to figure out how you did that.




˙uʍop ǝpısdn buıʇsod uǝǝq ǝʌ,noʎ ʍoɥ ʇno ǝɹnbıɟ oʇ buıʎɹʇ uǝǝq ǝʌ,ı  ˙ǝɯ oʇ ןɐɯɹou sʞooן  ¿ʇɐɥʍ pıp


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, I am now dizzy from standing on my head to read that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2012)

What's everyone doing on all hallows eve?


----------



## SLOTHmaster (Oct 9, 2012)

Spinning in swivel chairs! With costumes on!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2012)

renau1g said:


>




were you trying to get this?





edit: strange, its not seen in your original post.

edit edit: http://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pub/images/necromancer_1005.jpg


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2014)

The thread necromancer strikes again!


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 25, 2014)

Insert a hot girl and you gotz a hot topic!

*Mod Note:* Image removed as inappropriate for the site.  Keep it clean, keep it on topic.  ~Umbran


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2014)

[MENTION=55961]goldomark[/MENTION], I un-ignored you Sunday. Please don't make me regret it.

respectfully
Scott DeWar.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow ...


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2015)

*sneak sneak sneak*

*raises arms and chants slowly then* . . . . .

*I 
RESURRECT 
YE ! ! !​*

*Stands defiantly*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 13, 2015)

It would seem you should have started with this:


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2015)

I tried that, if you recall. Then the Mods took over! post 1. Then Goldomark tried something that got the attention of Umbran, the shadow mod up above. Not the attention I would have liked.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 13, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> Umbran, the shadow mod up above. Not the attention I would have liked.




_I am the terror that flaps in the night.  I am the batteries that are not included._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 13, 2015)

Yor, Hunter from the Future could take you.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 13, 2015)

Yor, Hunter from the Future, can bite my shiny metal butt.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 13, 2015)

Not with his dental hygiene.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2015)

Alright guys, back to your corners.


one two three, . . .
FIGHT!!!​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 13, 2015)

Barbarian shot the food.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2015)

Then ate the food


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 8, 2015)

And it made him smaller...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 9, 2015)

Then drank the drink


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 9, 2015)

...and someone called him "Mr. Floppy."


----------



## Umbran (Jul 9, 2015)

3.5" or 5.25"?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 9, 2015)

I didn't look that closely, 'cause I'm not into that kind of thing...notthatthere'sanythingwrongwiththat.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't know for sure, but SSDD seems to be part of his name


----------



## Umbran (Jul 9, 2015)

"Pleased to meet you.  Hope you guess my name."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 9, 2015)

Wait a second . . . .  A greeny has invaded! sound the alarm!!!!!


----------



## Pendrake Utherman (Jul 10, 2015)

So the necromancer invaders have been invaded?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow, this thread still exists?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2015)

Yup, and welcome back to planet En!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> Yup, and welcome back to planet En!




I never really disappeared. I just go long stretches between posting.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2015)

You were still greatly missed. After my long absence I get concerned when others disappear.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2015)

Life is just more hectic now than it was.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2015)

second sign of old age, my friend!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> second sign of old age, my friend!




What was the first sign?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2015)

uh oh . . . . .not knowing the first sign is a clear indication of the third sign!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> uh oh . . . . .not knowing the first sign is a clear indication of the third sign!




I'm pretty sure this means that I'm screwed!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 15, 2015)

Rhun said:


> I'm pretty sure this means that I'm screwed!




ummmmm, . .. . . yup!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 27, 2015)

this is getting a bump, if for no other reason to give new folks what philosophically deep conversations that we are known to discuss here.


----------

